# young ferral pigeon found, what do i do now?



## decca (Sep 13, 2008)

Can anyone help please! Driving home late last week i narrowly missed a pigeon ( woodpigeon???????grey in colour, longish beak) sitting in middle of road as did car behind me (i actually drove over it with wheels on either side). The pigeon didnt move so i stopped n put it in my boot thinking it was injured. Took it home, discovered no injuries but realised it appeared unable to fly. I set it up in a large dog cage, kept it quiet for a couple of days and have now started it on wild bird seed, fat balls and water. On lifting it out of its cage it tries to get away but then will perch on my hand or the back of a chair for a long time. I had planned to try to get in contact with someone who bred pigeons or rescued birds but today when i took it out the cage it spotted itself in the mirror and managed to fly up to it. Should i consider keeping it till it can be released, and if so how do i do it.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

So far you have done all the right things! It sounds pretty young. or very tame. Wood pigeons and collared doves, however tame, don't like being picked up. Any chance of a photo? Any marks on the wings? How long is its tail? If it is a young wood pigeon then it will already have the white wing stripes, but won't have the neck band.

I would normally recommend waiting until it is eating well and flying strongly and releasing it very early in the morning where you found it...but that doesn't sound a safe location. It might be better off if you took it to a sanctuary where they could let it mix with others of its kind.

Can you let us know where you are? We may know of an appropriate sanctuary (so many won't help pigeons, they say they have more important birds to care for! )

Cynthia


----------



## decca (Sep 13, 2008)

dont get me wrong, he doesnt like it when i initially pick him up and does a bit of fluttering but afterwards settles on my hand, and more recently walks up my arm, usually with a bit of attitute i.e. attempting to peck me occasionally. He is grey and pale brown in colour with white underneath his wings and black tips. He has a shortish black tail and a longish beak with no neck markings. I am located in south lanarkshire, near lanark. I may be able to post some photos later.


----------



## decca (Sep 13, 2008)

there is a large pond and park about a mile from where i found him and several small groups of pigeons and doves visit bird tables in my neighbours.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If you knpw of a wildlife sanctuary in your area, that would probably help and ensure him a good start in life. They may have other youngsters for him to interact with and socialize with, which is important to his survival out in the wild. 

Thank you.


----------



## decca (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks so much ! I will check it out!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Whatever he is, his behaviour, short tail and long beak suggest a young bird. Probably too young to be fending for itself. I would love to see a photo!

Cynthia


----------

